# مشروع كامل عبارة عن الرسومات المعمارية والانشائية لمشروع فيلا



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اقدم اليوم مشروع كامل عبارة عن الرسومات المعمارية والانشائية لمشروع فيلا​ 
اتمنى الاستفادة​ 
التحميل من المرفقات
ISOLATED_FOOTING.zip​


----------



## معماري3 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## بالاديو (29 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx a million


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يا خســــــاره
مش هينفع اشوفهم علشان عندى مشكله فى تحميل المرفقات
رجاء عرض ولو بعض الصور للمشروع 
للأفاده 

تحيـــاتى لك


----------



## مايزنر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## حسن علوش (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و شكرا على المشاركة
و الله و لي التوفيق


----------



## حسن علوش (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و شكرا على المشاركة
و الله و لي التوفيق


----------



## معماري عربي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا مشكور جهدك 
بس ما الملف كله رسومات انشائية مو معماري


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود...


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (27 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## جهاد سستم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكككككرااااااااااااااااااا :77:


----------



## جهاد سستم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء
*


----------



## odwan (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## العربي84 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عيسي2008 (8 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو الروش (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل 
ملحوظة لاتوجد رسومات معمارية اللوحات الموجودة كلها أنشائي


----------



## hoba malek (26 فبراير 2011)

*جزااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا*​


----------



## iraqivisionary (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramzi_1978 (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم.
كل الرسومات انشائية بس ما فيش رسومات معمارية


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رانية إبراهيم محمد (4 مارس 2011)

*مشكووووور على المشاركة القيمة*​


----------



## حاتم المختار (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و شكرا على المشاركة
و الله و لي التوفيق


----------



## علاء العبدالله (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرآ جزيلآ للمجهود الرائع وبأنتظار الجديد دومآ من هكذا مخططات


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (8 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشبح الأخضر (9 أبريل 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## saleharch (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## almomani (21 مايو 2011)

اين الرسومات المعمارية ياباش مهندس


----------



## جدعه44 (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## احمد نادي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## radwan_icid (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا نزلت الملف .....


----------



## omarehabahmed (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت تحمل المعمارى وجزيتم خيرا رسومات انشائية مفصلة


----------



## حامد محمد السويدي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سارا الحلوة (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## تكفيني الذكرى.. (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شفق66 (2 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## mo_sa2011 (31 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AOZ777 (14 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الافريق (14 فبراير 2012)

هل جربت هذا الموقع / ادخل وشاهد حتي لاتندم http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=0096baf6


----------



## mostafahamissa (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الشغل الأنشائى بس اظاهر انك نسيت ترفع الجزء المعمارى بردو مشكووووور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## هيما يونس (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ...وياريت متحرمناش من مشاركاتك الراااااااااااائعة


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورين اخزاني الاعزاء وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## xXx_2010 (29 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً ..


----------



## elhasi2010 (1 مايو 2012)

باركك الله اخي


----------



## يزن العرابي (2 مايو 2012)

عمل جميل


----------

